# Moving to Thailand.. Need to choose from these 3 cities



## LaowaiLulu (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello everyone!!

We are a family of (almost) 4: We are in our mid 30s and have a 3 year old daughter, and a baby due in May.

We moved from North Carolina (USA) to Hong Kong about a year and a half ago because of husband's job. Now that same job is offering us to live in Thailand (MUCH cheaper than HK, and making twice as much!!). We traveled several times to Thailand and love the country for many reasons. We are ready to take the big step and go.

We have 3 options:

Bangkok, Chiang Mai and Phuket.

Which, my fellow expats, would you say is the best for a family with small children? 

Thanks


----------



## gnazi71 (Jun 17, 2012)

For a family I would say Phuket, but sure there will be more expert members that could help you more.


----------



## tomasthailand (Apr 2, 2016)

I vote for Bangkok , then Chiang Mai. i was born here Bangkok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

